# Any Bagged G Body's? 1986-1987



## T Mack

I've got a 1987 Buick Grand National... 25,000 original miles...... T-Top car..

Was thinking about bagging her....

What do you guys think?

Was thinking along the lines of a Lo-Rod... That's what it would be if I bagged it right?

Wheels are going too... They are about 12 years old... 17" 100 spoke... Want to go bigger... I can do bigger wheels with a air set up correct?? 
How big could i go?? Should I go???


----------



## maddogg20/20

No.


----------



## elitdogg

i say your crazy. its a GN with 25k on it i say if you have the money to do this get another gbody personal opinion and do it to that. as for the rims i have seen 20's tucked in them but they had a notch.

if you do do it go to someone that is good at what they do and dont cheap out. there is a GN with bags out here and it looks sick but bounces down the road and rides like shit. 

just my input on this matter do what you want but i think your crazy to do anything like what you plan on to this car


----------



## elitdogg

ps go back to the stock GN rims cause they cost more then those 17's you got on it. 










thats my 87 cutlass on 13's so you can tell kinda what it would look like


----------



## Ant63ss

PLEASE don't bag that car...put some nice intros or boyds on it or put the stocks on it and call it a day...that is a sweet ride stock.


----------



## T Mack

i dont want to hop the car.
not really gonna be able to do that with air anyway...
i just want to be able to raise and lower the car.

As for the ride, what do you mean it bounced down the road (the GN u saw)... that sounds like hydros to me...

shouldnt a air ride set up ride smooth as hell?

air ride is supposed to be the best suspension out...

all your high end cars and trucks have air from factory...

why would this tear my GN up? anyone really know please tell me....


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by T Mack_@Apr 20 2009, 12:49 PM~13631059
> *i dont want to hop the car.
> not really gonna be able to do that with air anyway...
> i just want to be able to raise and lower the car.
> 
> As for the ride, what do you mean it bounced down the road (the GN u saw)... that sounds like hydros to me...
> 
> shouldnt a air ride set up ride smooth as hell?
> 
> air ride is supposed to be the best suspension out...
> 
> all your high end cars and trucks have air from factory...
> 
> why would this tear my GN up? anyone really know please tell me....
> *


I would look into the Ride Tech set-ups. Review them, they are more about quality than hopping. 
www.ridetech.com


----------



## T Mack

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Apr 19 2009, 04:17 PM~13623458
> *ps go back to the stock GN rims cause they cost more then those 17's you got on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats my 87 cutlass on 13's so you can tell kinda what it would look like
> *


Did you say go back to stock?? thats funny.... I hate the stock GN wheels... 15" UGLY

Those 17's I have on her are 12 years old and your right to buy the stock GN wheels today would be around $600 for all four... Prolly the same to buy those cheap 17's I have on her now...
Yes the 17's are going.... going bigger... 20"

Oh yea... your car is dope as hell....... I like


----------



## T Mack

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Apr 19 2009, 06:58 PM~13624804
> *PLEASE don't bag that car...put some nice intros or boyds on it or put the stocks on it and call it a day...that is a sweet ride stock.
> *



Why should i not bag her? 

I was looking at the Foose line of wheels... 20" 

I hate stock..... I know she is worth more stock... But i have had her for 12 years and dont plan on ever selling...... 
I thought by adding a air ride set up that would add value.... It is a upgrade to the suspension correct?


----------



## Psycho631

just bag that bitch uffin:


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by T Mack_@Apr 20 2009, 03:46 PM~13633439
> *Why should i not bag her?
> 
> I was looking at the Foose line of wheels...  20"
> 
> I hate stock.....  I know she is worth more stock... But i have had her for 12 years and dont plan on ever selling......
> I thought by adding a air ride set up that would add value.... It is a upgrade to the suspension correct?
> *


NO...it definitely does not increase the value of the car. In my opinion it shrinks the size of prospective buyers. Most people that are looking for that type of "collector" car want something that is all stock. But if it is something that you plan on keeping for the rest of your life, then by all means, do what you do. I have a rag top '63 and people tell me all the time that I should juice it, which I would never do, but I am going to bag it and some people have told me I shouldn't even do that. But like you, I don't plan on ever selling it so I'm gonna do what I want to it.


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by T Mack_@Apr 20 2009, 11:49 AM~13631059
> *i dont want to hop the car.
> not really gonna be able to do that with air anyway...
> i just want to be able to raise and lower the car.
> 
> As for the ride, what do you mean it bounced down the road (the GN u saw)... that sounds like hydros to me...
> 
> shouldnt a air ride set up ride smooth as hell?
> 
> air ride is supposed to be the best suspension out...
> 
> all your high end cars and trucks have air from factory...
> 
> why would this tear my GN up? anyone really know please tell me....
> *


As far as bouncing down the road, it depends on the size of the bags. Smaller bags make for a shittier ride. Plus if you are going to want to lay frame or pretty close to it, you might need to remove sway bars. I'm not familiar with the suspensions on grand nationals so I can't say if you would have to. I will not be able to run sway bars on my impala once it is bagged. It's not a very big deal to me, cuz I don't plan on taking corners at 60mph....on the other hand if I had a grand national I would be smashing the shit out of it around corners and wherever else, so the stability of the suspension would mean alot more to me.


----------



## elitdogg

if you do it do it right homie dont cheap out like i said. i love the GN rims i think they are sick as fuck. as far as bouncing down the road the air set up he has when he hits bumps he must not have shocks cause it bounces for about a mile after lol. A car like that i would leave stock as shit i love em the way they are.

ps thanks she is my project car


----------



## DarknessWithin

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bkjaydog

do a lot of research there are bag setups that will ride like shit and some will work to benefit the car. I think you would be better off with the ridetech setup. I here good things about the shockwave bags. But it is def. pricier. you get what you pay for. and for sure do not let any joe schmoe touch that car. go to a few shops and ask them what they think.


----------



## DJ Englewood

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND TAKE THEM WHEELS OFF :uh:


----------



## Ant63ss

And if you are looking to go bigger wires, let me know. My boy has some powder coated black spoke 20 inch real stamped daytons i think he is trying to get rid of...they are like new.


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Apr 20 2009, 06:56 PM~13634851
> *And if you are looking to go bigger wires, let me know. My boy has some powder coated black spoke 20 inch real stamped daytons i think he is trying to get rid of...they are like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 20 2009, 06:15 PM~13635057
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


that's what I keep tellin him, but he is thinking about selling the damn thing...fucker is super clean with like 60k original miles, landau, factory moon roof...I think he is crazy for getting rid of it.


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Apr 20 2009, 07:19 PM~13635100
> *that's what I keep tellin him, but he is thinking about selling the damn thing...fucker is super clean with like 60k original miles, landau, factory moon roof...I think he is crazy for getting rid of it.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## LESMILY

YOU ARE AN IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## charles85

Man your fucken kidding me , man just take to the junk yard after you get done with it 
thats where its gonig to end up at


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 20 2009, 08:53 PM~13634825
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND TAKE THEM WHEELS OFF  :uh:
> *


x2 please dont do it.

Pick up a regular regal for cheap and give it a paint job and bag THAT. 

GN wit 25k on it?!?!?! you'll regret it later on.


----------



## tooly

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Apr 19 2009, 06:17 PM~13623458
> *ps go back to the stock GN rims cause they cost more then those 17's you got on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats my 87 cutlass on 13's so you can tell kinda what it would look like
> *


NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Apr 21 2009, 12:23 AM~13639238
> *x2 please dont do it.
> 
> Pick up a regular regal for cheap and give it a paint job and bag THAT.
> 
> GN wit 25k on it?!?!?!  you'll regret it later on.
> *


 :yes: don't fuck up a rare car like that! you can find a regal for dirt cheap and then do whatever you want to it, and not have to worry about it!


----------



## Howard

What up T Mack... this is Erik from Carson. Got your message. The Gran National is still looking good!! You putting some miles on it this summer? :yes: Let me know. Ron can ride shotgun since he's bigger :biggrin:

Is this kind of like the look you're going for?


----------



## T Mack

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 26 2009, 12:19 PM~13693507
> *What up T Mack... this is Erik from Carson.  Got your message.  The Gran National is still looking good!!  You putting some miles on it this summer? :yes:  Let me know.  Ron can ride shotgun since he's bigger :biggrin:
> 
> Is this kind of like the look you're going for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lets get together soon.... PM me or get my # from Ron....
What's good with the Cinco Parade? You guys gonna be in it? The car show?

Yea I like that look homey... Is that you? Dope as Monte....


----------



## T Mack

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Apr 20 2009, 06:19 PM~13635100
> *that's what I keep tellin him, but he is thinking about selling the damn thing...fucker is super clean with like 60k original miles, landau, factory moon roof...I think he is crazy for getting rid of it.
> *



Im interested in them wheels for sure... I PM'd you..

bolt pattern gonna be the same? whats the wheels offsets? will they fit my G Body


----------



## T Mack

Or i will sell the car to any of you for $23k


----------



## trixed

man that a bad bitch right there man go with an airride setup to handle bad ass, as for wheels i would go with some billets but thats me.... if you want to cut it up to lay a bigger wheel it's your ride and your money make it yours. fuck what everybody else say there not paying for it.... but take your time to build it don't rush


----------



## 88monteSS

you would be fuckin crazy to bag that thing. i was told i was crazy to bag a Monte SS and i still did it, but its not even in the same league as that car. it would definitely decrease the value of that car and you will regret it. 

there is some cutting and welding and it would be not the easiest or cheapest to buy the parts to put it back to stock. change the wheels for sure, cause you can always change em back.


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss+Apr 20 2009, 08:19 PM~13635100-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I keep tellin him, but he is thinking about selling the damn thing...fucker is super clean with like 60k original miles, landau, factory moon roof...I think he is crazy for getting rid of it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think 3rd Gens came from factory with a moon roof. Only T-tops. It may have been a dealer option. Either way it is super clean :thumbsup:. All it needs is a floor shifter and buckets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by T [email protected] 26 2009, 05:56 PM~13694733
> *Or i will sell the car to any of you for $23k
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly that is your best bet. If you want to cut a regal just purchase a clean run of the mil Regal and go crazy with the $$ you make selling that cherry Grand National. If you cut that GN you will be loosing a lot of $$.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-88monteSS_@Apr 27 2009, 09:02 PM~13708308
> *you would be fuckin crazy to bag that thing. i was told i was crazy to bag a Monte SS and i still did it, but its not even in the same league as that car. it would definitely decrease the value of that car and you will regret it.
> 
> there is some cutting and welding and it would be not the easiest or cheapest to buy the parts to put it back to stock. change the wheels for sure, cause you can always change em back.
> *


X2. I have a 88 SS and they will never be on the same level as GNs.


----------



## PFCC

heres my 87 regal, on bags laid out on 20s


----------



## bkjaydog

damn what's the big deal. bag that shit and put some nice wheels on it drive the shit out of it and enjoy it. That's what it's for. Yalll are acting as if he was juicing it. there aint nothing to cut. and it's not like he can't go back to stock to sell it.. If you plan on donking it out then you got issues. just make sure you can go back to stock. A nice set of control arms from ride tech some shockwaves and you're good all the compressors and shit is just like putting a system in. oh wait don't put a system in it, the box might weigh to much. :nono: :nono:


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by T Mack_@Apr 26 2009, 03:54 PM~13694721
> *Im interested in them wheels for sure... I PM'd you..
> 
> bolt pattern gonna be the same? whats the wheels offsets? will they fit my G Body
> *


I passed along your info to him...i'm sure he will be in contact with you :thumbsup:


----------



## trixed

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@Apr 28 2009, 03:47 PM~13718190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 87 regal, on bags laid out on 20s
> *


 thats fuckin clean i never thought a regal on some chrome that size would look so good any more pic's....





sorry for whorin your thread bro


----------



## 88monteSS

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Apr 28 2009, 05:58 PM~13720260
> *damn what's the big deal. bag that shit and put some nice wheels on it drive the shit out of it and enjoy it. That's what it's for. Yalll are acting as if he was juicing it. there aint nothing to cut. and it's not like he can't go back to stock to sell it.. If you plan on donking it out then you got issues. just make sure you can go back to stock. A nice set of control arms from ride tech some shockwaves and you're good all the compressors and shit is just like putting a system in. oh wait don't put a system in it, the box might weigh to much. :nono:  :nono:
> *



i agree its yours do what you want, but if you do, youre retarded. no one in their right mind would wanna fuck up a GN like that. it might look dope as hell, but its still cuttin up a bit and welding, so its never going to be "stock" again even if you put all the original parts on it, because its been fucked with. if you do it, post up a build i wanna see it.


----------



## trixed

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Apr 28 2009, 08:52 PM~13721599
> *i agree its yours do what you want, but if you do, youre retarded. no one in their right mind would wanna fuck up a GN like that. it might look dope as hell, but its still cuttin up a bit and welding, so its never going to be "stock" again even if you put all the original parts on it, because its been fucked with. if you do it, post up a build i wanna see it.
> *


it's kinda like some ss impalas and other hard to come by cars and trucks they put air ride, and pumps and wraped frames and what not , is it retarted NO! it's a lifestyle


----------



## 88monteSS

most lowrider customs cant touch the price this can go for when its stock, so why fuck it up? its a lifestyle and there are certain cars that are rarely done, like my Monte SS, but like i said most of our cars arent even in the same league as a GN as far as price goes so we do it. 

i say keep it and drive it, or sell it to someone that will appreciate it for what it actually is. if you want a low rod, find some drop springs for it, if you want it lower than the drop springs, then do it old school and cut them up, but keep your stockers.

were not here to bash your decision, but to help you help your car and your and the cars future, beleive me, if you mess with it, you will regret it later.


----------



## PFCC

thats fuckin clean i never thought a regal on some chrome that size would look so good any more pic's....
sorry for whorin your thread bro
[/quote]

:biggrin: lifted


----------



## ROSunshine

Freshly bagged front


----------



## 59camino

GN's are performance cars.build it for what it is put some performance oriented rims on like a nice deep 5 spoke or something along those lines. def staggered width. if u want to bag it , do all bolt on nothing wild. u dont want to cut up much of anything on that car


----------



## Money Mike

Heres mine .Still in progress. It went from this...
























To this.


----------



## T Mack

SWEET AS MONTE


----------



## T Mack

SWEET AS MONTE


----------



## blacksmith

go get a 500 gbody and bag that. folks that are telling u to leave it stock understand value. leave that shit alone bro. if one person told you not to i could understand but 90% say leave it stock.... for good reason. ultimately you're going to do what you want but you live and learn from the decisions you make. either way it's a bad ass car


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by T Mack_@May 18 2009, 03:31 PM~13922097
> *SWEET AS MONTE
> *


Thx homie! Im pickin it up yhis weekend. I'll post better pics when I get it back.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 20 2009, 11:49 PM~13953563
> *Heres a few pics of mine int the paint shop. It is bagged also. I'm pickin it up this weekend. Once I get it I'll post up better pics of body and setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are my rocker panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

TTT


----------



## secondtonone317

yo dont bag that car!!!!!!!!
if you want I'll trade you my bagged fleetwood for it 


DO NOT TOUCH THAT CAR!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Jun 23 2009, 12:28 PM~14272469
> *yo dont bag that car!!!!!!!!
> if you want I'll trade you my bagged fleetwood for it
> DO NOT TOUCH THAT CAR!!!!!!
> *


Which car you talkin bout


----------



## T Mack

too late i already bagged..... the 87 Grand National

should have listened to you guys..... I twisted the body 3 wheeling     


























Haaaaaaaaa NOT!!!!!!!!!

baggn a car if done right should not tear it up..... what kinda hack jobs u guys been gettn????


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by T Mack_@Jun 24 2009, 01:37 PM~14283193
> *too late i already bagged.....  the 87 Grand National
> 
> should have listened to you guys.....  I twisted the body 3 wheeling
> Haaaaaaaaa  NOT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> baggn a car if done right should not tear it up.....  what kinda hack jobs u guys been gettn????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: 
so did you really bag it or what. I don't know about you 3 wheeling a national though


----------



## T Mack

no i did not and never planned on 3 wheeling the National that would be stuiped....
still considering bagging her tho.... no hoping just so i can fit bigger wheelz under her


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by T Mack_@Apr 19 2009, 02:13 PM~13622863
> *I've got a 1987 Buick Grand National...    25,000 original miles......  T-Top car..
> 
> Was thinking about bagging her....
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Was thinking along the lines of a Lo-Rod...  That's what it would be if I bagged it right?
> 
> Wheels are going too...  They are about 12 years old... 17" 100 spoke...  Want to go bigger...  I can do bigger wheels with a air set up correct??
> How big could i go??  Should I go???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a sik car but i think u need to lose those wheels infavor of some stocks or performance wheels


----------



## T Mack

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jun 27 2009, 02:15 PM~14315573
> *thats a sik  car but i think u need to lose those wheels infavor of some stocks or performance wheels
> *


you aint lying... keep in mind i got those wheels 12 years ago... i do undersand its time for a upgrade... the battle i have been going thru is should i go stock or some nice custom wheels like some FOOSE or something... still trying to decide....


----------



## subliminalmatt

i say fk it. its your car. do what u want with it. GNs are sick. my buddy has one runnin low 11s but if u design the suspension right u can get it to handle just as good if not better then stock and sit alot lower. i say make it lay all the way out.


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Jun 28 2009, 03:20 PM~14321122
> *i say fk it. its your car. do what u want with it. GNs are sick. my buddy has one runnin low 11s but if u design the suspension right u can get it to handle just as good if not better then stock and sit alot lower. i say make it lay all the way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
shit sits real nice


----------



## Money Mike

You can check out my build topic in my signature for more detailed pics also. Thanx


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@Apr 28 2009, 03:47 PM~13718190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 87 regal, on bags laid out on 20s
> *


i cant lie. it does look good.  hope to see it at a show someday


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

Go back to STOCK..... Why fuck up a GN??

:dunno:


----------



## PFCC

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 9 2009, 09:23 AM~14422469
> *i cant lie. it does look good.    hope to see it at a show someday
> *


thanks


----------



## PFCC

one more side view :biggrin:


----------



## texastycoon214

I got a 87 reagl with 22's and bags no real mods to make em tuck i just bought longer wheel studs and spacers for the back.


----------



## badcayne

BAG THAT GN!!! fuck everyone that tells you not to. its your ride not theirs. if you do bag it go with ridetech components for a great kit,but be aware that ridetech isnt cheap and is desinged for the performance enthusiast,plus it wont hurt the retail value of it.when people that know who ridetech is and what theyre know for.

heres a bagged GN at ridetechs street challenge









the perfect kit
http://www.ridetech.com/products/GM_G_Body...t-1328-952.html


----------



## bkjaydog

aaaahhhhhhhh finally :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
bag that bitch then go out and 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Aug 4 2009, 12:05 PM~14672549
> *heres a bagged GN at ridetechs street challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the perfect kit
> http://www.ridetech.com/products/GM_G_Body...t-1328-952.html
> *


ridetech :dunno: havent heard of them. That pic looks like it says AIR RIDE. not talking shit but air ride is well known.


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Aug 4 2009, 06:16 PM~14675660
> *ridetech :dunno:  havent heard of them. That pic looks like it says AIR RIDE. not talking shit but air ride is well known.
> *


ridetech.com is Air RIde Technologies website


----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## T Mack

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Aug 5 2009, 01:16 AM~14679832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them are some dope looking headlights...

As to bagging the GN.... FUCK $6,000 for air ride tech.... Thats pretty fucking steep aint it???
do i really need to buy new a arms and all that other bull shit they are trying to sell me???
Seems like i would just need the air bags tank... just the basic stuff?????


----------



## goinlow

I`m doing this 86 Regal now, 2 Viair 450s and 2 5 gallon tanks. Custom trunk with subs and spare getting done. I`ll post more pics when I get it done.
All ordered thru CCE


----------



## goinlow

air ride technology is top quality, but its built and geared more toward performance. Not speed and how low can you go. If your looking for bags I would say visit the forum sponsor AAC or you can check out CCE They both have good kits for sale.


----------



## 86laidlow

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Aug 5 2009, 07:05 AM~14680716
> *I`m doing this 86 Regal now,  2 Viair 450s and 2 5 gallon tanks.  Custom trunk with subs and spare getting done.  I`ll post more pics when I get it done.
> All ordered  thru CCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What size spokes are those?


----------



## bkjaydog

man get that shit done already. call up aac ant tell them what you're looking for. they carry ride tech too and he'll get a good kit together for you.


----------



## goinlow

18s on the regal


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Aug 5 2009, 09:10 AM~14680744
> *air ride technology is top quality, but its built and geared more toward performance.  Not speed and how low can you go.  If your looking for bags I would say visit the forum sponsor AAC or you can check out CCE They both have good kits for sale.
> *



These people have always takin care of me with good prices. 
http://grunionfabrication.com/


----------



## baggedout81

my 81


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

google "BUICK WE4"


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Aug 5 2009, 02:16 AM~14679832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!! look badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco




----------



## fantamonte

*In da workz!!!*


----------



## Money Mike

*Rollin The Streets Daily!!!!*


----------



## bigbelly

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    keep rollin til da wheels fall off (very clean)


----------



## 86montecarlo

IMAGINATIONS C.C. HAWAII


----------



## fantamonte




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

:yessad: fawk, i miss my coker fat white wall's! :yessad: dayum who knew a 25 year old paint job could still shine like new.. :biggrin:


----------



## LSHOPPER

1978 MONTE CARLO LANDAU ON BAGS


----------



## aron81

T Mack said:


> I've got a 1987 Buick Grand National... 25,000 original miles...... T-Top car..
> 
> Was thinking about bagging her....
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Was thinking along the lines of a Lo-Rod... That's what it would be if I bagged it right?
> 
> Wheels are going too... They are about 12 years old... 17" 100 spoke... Want to go bigger... I can do bigger wheels with a air set up correct??
> How big could i go?? Should I go???


Ok i know this post is from 6 years ago but i just came across it.. I wonder if this man ever bagged this car? God i hope not but then again he did but wires on it, anyone have any info on this car?


----------

